# Keylogger In Android Phones, Stock Roms?



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/11/30/smartphone_spying_app/



> An Android app developer has published what he says is conclusive proof that millions of smartphones are secretly monitoring the key presses, geographic locations, and received messages of its users.


Carrier IQ is the app/software in question. Is this sort of like that HTCloggers.ark file?

No need for everyone to start flipping out about this... yet.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Plenty of info on this on xda already. Go have a look.


----------



## ruzzara (Nov 29, 2011)

I tend to stay away from XDA though, this forum to me is a one stop place to come for info.


----------

